# 

## vivaldi

Zaplanowalem w domu balustrady z nierdzewki, niestety rzeczywistosc okazala sie bardzo brutalna - 500-600 zl za mb! Co przy moich 22 metrach robi to kolosalna sume. Drewniana balustrada nie bardzo mi pasuje do klimatu wnetrza. Czy spotkaliscie sie z jakimis innymi ciekawymi rozwiazaniami? Czy istnieje jakas alternatywa (metal malowany proszkowo?)? A moze znacie producenta balustrad z nierdzewki za bardziej racjonalne pieniadze? Podzielcie sie swoimi doswiadczeniami. Z gory dziekuje za info i pozdrawiam.

----------


## Peteros

Właśnie wałkuję ten temat. Też myślałem o nierdzewce i malowaniu proszkowo, ale pomysł umarł z podowu ceny.
Wybrałem rozwiązanie: profile stalowe jak nabardziej pospawane + piaskowanie całości + cynkowanie ogniowe całości + malowanie ręczne (po odgazowaniu - tu sprzeczne teorie, w jakim czasie ono następuje).

Kusi mnie pomalowanie tego proszkowo, ale na wożenie wszystkiego (2x9 m balustrady balkonowe + b. duży kojec dla psów) w jeszcze jedno miejsce nie mam ochoty. Balustrady pomaluję ręcznie po owym odgazowani, a kojec zostawię w samym ocynku.

Koszty: materiały (stal + dodatki) - ok. 2000, robocizna 1600, piaskowanie i ocynk właśnie negocjuję...

----------


## RYDZU

> Balustrady pomaluję ręcznie po owym odgazowani, a kojec zostawię w samym ocynku.


Prośba - możesz rozwinąć temat odgazowania? Co to jest, z czym to się je? Nigdy o tym nie słyszałem  :ohmy:  .

Pozdrawiam

----------


## pmg

podobno ocynku nie powinno sie zaraz malowac... musi postac - odgazowac ?!? - mój fachmann powiedzial ze jak zime sobie postoi to nic mu nie bedzie (chyba ze ktos je swistnie) na wiosne malowac - nie bedzie odpadac.

----------


## Peteros

Właśnie o to chodzi. i to chyba prawda, bo mam elementy ogrodzenie pomalowane świezo po cynkowaniu i mycia kaercherem najlepiej nie przeżyły...

----------


## nurni

> podobno ocynku nie powinno sie zaraz malowac... musi postac - odgazowac ?!? - mój fachmann powiedzial ze jak zime sobie postoi to nic mu nie bedzie (chyba ze ktos je swistnie) na wiosne malowac - nie bedzie odpadac.


Chodzi o spatynowanie powierzchni, jej wstępne utlenienie. Inaczej farby nie chcą się trzymać powierzchni ocynkowanej.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Peteros

I jeszcze jedno - zaleca się zastosować farbę podkładową...

----------


## vivaldi

> Koszty: materiały (stal + dodatki) - ok. 2000, robocizna 1600, piaskowanie i ocynk właśnie negocjuję...


Jakiego rejonu kraju dotycza koszty o ktorych piszesz? Dziekuje za odpowiedzi. Moze jeszcze ktos ma ciekawy pomysl?
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Peteros

Wrocław i okolice

----------


## Sp5es

Słupki drewniane i gruby sznur, jak na relingach statków. Będzie najtaniej.

----------


## Inezka

Tez mielismy sporo balustrad do zrobienia w domu. Nie chcielismy calych drewnianych, bo sa jakies takie nudne. Stolarza mamy wiec problem z glowy. Przestudiowalam mnostwo ofert, oczywiscie wiekszosc koszmarne ceny!!!
Do schodow zrobionych z drewna jesionowego dorobilismy slupki i porecz rowniez z jesionu (slupkow bardzo malo - 4 na jednym biegu schodow, zeby cala konstrukcja nie byla taka ciezka, poza tym bardzo proste bez rzezbienia i tloczenia   :Roll:  ) i przez srodek slupkow zamontowalismy po 3 prety z kwasowki. Zeby bylo taniej kupilismy prety, ktore trzeba bylo wypolerowac specjalna pasta (jeden dzien roboty) i pociac na odpowiednia dlugosc - firma TABAL w Lublinie. Prety kosztowaly nas zaledwie 300 zl  :smile:  Nic nie trzeba malowac itp.

Efekt jest sympatyczny  :big grin:  Zostaly tylko prace wykonczeniowe i schody gotowe  :smile:  :smile:  :smile:  :smile:  :smile:  :smile:  :smile:  :smile:

----------

My zastanawialismy sie jeszcze nad balustradami chromowanymi, wychodzily taniej niz nierdzewka, tyle ze chrom jest blyszczacy.   :sad:  
Dlatego wlasnie czekamy na balustrady ze stai nierdzewnej.

----------


## vivaldi

Moniś, czy udalo sie ci znalesc jakiegos taniego wykonawce? Ile w Wawie za mb balustrady z nierdzwewki a  i ile za  chromowana? 
Pozdrawiam

----------

Za chromowana, z tego co pamietam, bylo cos kolo 370 PLN/mb.... za nierdzewke chyba kolo 480 PLN/mb.

Najtansza w ofercie mial stal zwykla malowana, szczerze mowiac wygladala niezle.

----------


## Inezka

> My zastanawialismy sie jeszcze nad balustradami chromowanymi, wychodzily taniej niz nierdzewka, tyle ze chrom jest blyszczacy.   
> Dlatego wlasnie czekamy na balustrady ze stai nierdzewnej.


Monis, przeciez stal kwasoodporna, czyli nierdzewka jest wlasnie blyszczaca  :smile:  szczegolnie po wypolerowaniu pasta  :smile:  Chyba, ze mnie juz sie cos pomieszalo   :Confused:

----------


## inż. Mamoń

> Napisał Moniś
> 
> My zastanawialismy sie jeszcze nad balustradami chromowanymi, wychodzily taniej niz nierdzewka, tyle ze chrom jest blyszczacy.   
> Dlatego wlasnie czekamy na balustrady ze stai nierdzewnej.
> 
> 
> Monis, przeciez stal kwasoodporna, czyli nierdzewka jest wlasnie blyszczaca  szczegolnie po wypolerowaniu pasta  Chyba, ze mnie juz sie cos pomieszalo


Stal nierdzewna może być bardziej lub mniej błyszcząca w zależności od tego jakim ziarnem jest polerowana. Natomiast chromowane elementy wyglądają na ogół tak jak baterie (krany). Mogą być także w wykonaniu matowym chrom-mat lub chrom-saytna.

----------


## vivaldi

> Za chromowana, z tego co pamietam, bylo cos kolo 370 PLN/mb.... za nierdzewke chyba kolo 480 PLN/mb.
> 
> Najtansza w ofercie mial stal zwykla malowana, szczerze mowiac wygladala niezle.


Moniś, a mozesz wrzucic namiar na priva? 
Pozdrawiam i dziekuje

----------


## djbobo

Odswieze moze watek bo nie chce tworzyc nowego.

Moze ktos podzieli sie doswiadzczeniem na temat balustrad balkonowych stalowych.
Jakie sa ceny i na co trzeba uwazac zamawiajac takie stalowe balustrady.

----------


## madagoral

Też stoję przed dylematem: barierki drewniane jak w projekcie czy metalowe. Tak sie też zastanawiam bo obserwuję poniemieckie ogrodzenia we Wrocławiu i niektóre są jeszcze w całkiem niezłym stanie a przecież nie było wtedy żadnych wyszakanych technologii. Po prostu może najlepiej pomalować barierkę stalową podkładem a później jakimś Hameraitem czy czymś podobnym? Metalowe elementy ogrodzenia pomalowałem np chlorokauczukiem i też wygląda nieźle. W końcu taka barierka ma wystarczyć na ile? 200 lat?

----------


## ganek65

podciagam temat

Proszę   :big grin:   może jednak ktoś podzieli się namiarami na fajne balustrady zewn/etrzne-proste, trwale no i oczywiście tanie  :Wink2:

----------


## Tedii

Do wewnątrz metalowe chromowane skręcane.Castorama itd.
Nie powinno przekroczyć 100zł/mb albo może mniej.
Zewnątrz profil zamknięty (kwadrat/prostokąt) stalowy malowany podkładem oprawiony drewnem (poręcz) i sztachety/tralki przykręcone do profili.

----------


## JACKIE P

metalowe może i teraz w modzie, ale jak oprzesz łokieć na drewnie to masz wrażenie ciepła, a oprzej łokieć na zimnym metalu ? Ale wybór Twój.

----------


## Puchatka

Temat dla mnie bardzo istotny w chwili obecnej... byłabym wdzięczna za fotki :smile:

----------


## cieszynianka

> Do wewnątrz metalowe chromowane skręcane.Castorama itd.
> Nie powinno przekroczyć 100zł/mb albo może mniej.
> Zewnątrz profil zamknięty (kwadrat/prostokąt) stalowy malowany podkładem oprawiony drewnem (poręcz) i sztachety/tralki przykręcone do profili.


Też się tym interesowałam. W Castoramie same rurki wcale nie są drogie, jazda zaczyna się dopiero przy złączkach, których trzeba dość sporo   :Roll:  
Zrezygnowałam z tego pomysłu   :Confused:

----------


## TMK

Liczyłaś ile wyniesie 1mb z casto?

----------


## cieszynianka

Nie liczyłam, nie da się tego określić, tak ogólnie, bo to zależy jak ma wyglądać Twoja balustrada. Nasza ma kilka zakrętów - te złączki są są najdroższe, zależy z ilu poprzecznych prętów ma być (im więcej, tym gorzej, bo każdy jeden musisz połączyć). Pamiętam, że cena którejś złączki wynosiła kilkanaście złotych, co zniechęciło mnie do dokładnych obliczeń (mamy kilkanaście mb i kilka zakrętów  :cry:  ).
Musisz zrobić sobie rysunek balustrady, podliczyć ile jakich elementów Ci potrzeba i z tym pójść do Castoramy. Wtedy się dowiesz na ile to wyjdzie.
 :Confused:

----------


## Dariuszfr

Moze drewniana balustrada?Ja tak u siebie zrobilem. To jest dom na wsi. Wyszlo 25pln za metr bierzacy. Bardzo tanio i moim zdanie efektownie> Co o tym myslicie?

----------


## Dariuszfr

Materialem sa strugane obrzynki czyli najtansze drewno w tartaku. Potem szlifowalem je "boszem" z przyczepionym na rzep papierem sciernym (nie kupowac czeskiego rzepu tylko polski. Czeski od razu sie rozkleja). Jedna deske szlifuje sie okolo 5 do 10 minut i wyglada jak mebel. Potem instalacja nawiercanie i malowanie (matowy impregnat Nobiles na bazie olejowej ktory wsiaka w drewno). Calosc robi sie samemu dosc szybko.

----------


## maslak

Dariuszfr - chcę zrobić podobną balustradę do twojej - zresztą podobnie jak i u Ciebie płot już też mam taki jak ma być balustrada   :Smile:   -  ale gdzieś obiło mi się o uszy że balustrady nie mogą być z poziomych elementów ( podobno ze względów bezpieczeństwa - dzieci) ale nie za dobrze kojarzę gdzie to było i nie mogę znaleźć myślę że jak pojawią się dzieci na horyzoncie to po prostu od wewnątrz przykręcę płytę z pleksy lub jakiegoś poliwęglanu czy czegoś podobnego. Jak mocowałeś słupki do płyty balkonowej i jaki masz przekrój słupków oraz jakie grube deski???

----------


## daggulka

> Liczyłaś ile wyniesie 1mb z casto?


zależy ile elementów ...ale minimum to 350zł/m bieżący ...liczyłam kiedy planowałam balustradę u siebie 
ostatecznie zrobiłam kutą w kolorze stare przecierane złoto , kosztowała 250zł/m2 , poręcz 100zł/m2 ....facet reklamuje się na allegro (jest z okolic Bielska Białej i raczej dalej niż 100km się nie rusza)....jestem zadowolona, mogę z czystym sumieniem polecić
tak wygląda (łączenie trochę dziwnie wyszło, ale schody były wylane niestandardowo i trzeba było kombinować  :Wink2:  ):

----------


## Dariuszfr

> Dariuszfr - chcę zrobić podobną balustradę do twojej - zresztą podobnie jak i u Ciebie płot już też mam taki jak ma być balustrada    -  ale gdzieś obiło mi się o uszy że balustrady nie mogą być z poziomych elementów ( podobno ze względów bezpieczeństwa - dzieci) ale nie za dobrze kojarzę gdzie to było i nie mogę znaleźć myślę że jak pojawią się dzieci na horyzoncie to po prostu od wewnątrz przykręcę płytę z pleksy lub jakiegoś poliwęglanu czy czegoś podobnego. Jak mocowałeś słupki do płyty balkonowej i jaki masz przekrój słupków oraz jakie grube deski???


Plyta balkonowa u mnie to jest betonowy dach ganku pokryty papa. Na slupki uzylem metalowych profili o przekroju kwadratowym 5 cm x 5cm. Kazdy skupek ma stope - jest dospawany kwadrat z blachy z 4 wywierconymi otworami na kolki rozporowe ktore wkecilem w betonowa podloge. potem na wszystko poszedl 10cm styropianu podlogowego, na to wylewka betonowa z siatka. Potem na wylewke plytki. Wazne jest zeby uzyc DOBREJ WODOSZCZELNEJ FUGI DO PLYTEK. Jest to fuga ktora bardzo szybko zastga i potrzeba dobrego fachowca do fugowania albo 2 ludzi - jeden wypelnia a drugi zmywa bo jak za pozno zmyjesz to potem ciezko zchodzi. Jesli dasz normala fuge to moga byc problemy z wilgocia dachu.

Deski sa to obrzynki strugane dwustronnie (lepiej nie brac golego drewna bo dlugo sie szlifuje) deska jest gruba i masywna o grubosci 3 cm. Nie polecam cienszych desek niz 3 cm. Balustrada musi byc solidna i mocna dla bezpieczenstwa.

Jesli chodzi o zakaz stosowania poziomych balustrad to nic o tym nie slyszalem. U nas w Wielkopilsce bardzo czesto mozna spotkac takie balustrady. Mysle ze liczy sie tu jaka szeroka masz szpare miedzy deskami bo to wplywa na bezpieczenstwo - Dziecko nie przecisnie sie przez waska szpare.

----------


## Quella

Widze, że temat stary jak świat ale podbijam - wczoraj się dowiedziałam, że za barierke "metalową" trzeb dać 800 zł za metr! SZOK!
A za drewnianą połowę mniej - ale ja nie chcę drewnianej, przynajmniej całej ... 

Załamałam się tą ceną.
Może ma ktoś jakieś inne swieze pomysły ... po 2 latach?  :smile:

----------


## slawek_wlkp

Jeśli ktoś potrafi można to zrobić samemu, tak jak np: 

http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...ękoma-ect.ect. 

Ja również wiosną tego roku wykonałem samodzielnie balustradkę do "portfenetry"  (230 cm) i kraty do okien piwnicznych (140 i 190 cm).
Łączny koszt to 420 zł plus trzy popołudnia pracy własnej. 

Pozdrawiam.

----------


## malkul

Podbijam temat. Najbardziej podobały mi się balustrady białe, czyli wchodzi w rachubę tylko stal malowana proszkowo. I teraz: jak się to ma do trwałości farby i jakie sa minusy takiego rozwiazania?

----------


## robert45

Wykopaliska. Cioś mi pachnie reklamą.

----------


## Agata Natala

> Osobiście polecam balustradę do samodzielnego montażu. Pomimo początkowych obaw związanych z jej montażem wszystko przebiegło bez większych problemów i balustrada stoi do dziś. Wszystkie elementy kupowaliśmy w firmie z Katowic - [moderowano] Dział handlowy pomógł nam dobrać potrzebne elementy i wyjaśnił jak złożyć je w jedną całość. Elementy konstrukcyjne - pręty, słupki otrzymałem przycięte pod mój wymiar, natomiast pozostałe akcesoria takie jak kolanka, zaślepki, podpory poręczy itp. wystarczyło wkleić bądź zamocować za pomocą śrubki. W razie pytań służę pomocą.



Reklama jak byk!

----------


## marlenka_1985

Haha faktycznie podchodzi pod reklamę  :big tongue:  ale szczerze powiedziawszy sama wyceniałam u nich balustradę i oferta była w porządku. Balustrady jeszcze nie kupiłam - nieprzewidywane wydatki, ale pewnie za jakiś czas temat wróci.

----------

